# [WIKI] Syntax Highlighting?



## mOnis (8. Juni 2012)

Moin,

ich suche für mein TextEditor Syntax Highlighting um Artikel für ein Wiki zuerstellen?

Wie nennt man eigentlich die Sprache/Syntax von einem Wiki?

Ich suche irgendein Syntax Highlighting für ein Wiki, weil ich es eh für mein Editor anpasse, aber falls es wen interessiert, ich benutzte UltraEdit.

Grüße,
mOnis


----------

